# Live Plants for OBT Enclosure



## NepenthesFriend (Jun 4, 2019)

Is it possible?
Taking the wellbeing of the tarantula into consideration first. I wonder is it possible to place a plant such as a succulent into an enclosure for an OBT, the succulent would likely need supplemental light would this upset the tarantula? The light wouldn't be on 24/7, I would only keep it on in the daylight hours.
The reason I say succulent is both the OBT and the succulent perfer dry conditions. This is the reason it would be impossible to add a plant like a pothos to an enclosure of this nature.
If anyone has experience with this, let me know what you've found. If it can't be done I'll just set up an enclosure with lots of nooks and crannies for the tarantula because I know OBTs need to burrow and hide to feel comfortable.


----------



## The Seraph (Jun 4, 2019)

NepenthesFriend said:


> Is it possible?
> Taking the wellbeing of the tarantula into consideration first. I wonder is it possible to place a plant such as a succulent into an enclosure for an OBT, the succulent would likely need supplemental light would this upset the tarantula? The light wouldn't be on 24/7, I would only keep it on in the daylight hours.
> The reason I say succulent is both the OBT and the succulent perfer dry conditions. This is the reason it would be impossible to add a plant like a pothos to an enclosure of this nature.
> If anyone has experience with this, let me know what you've found. If it can't be done I'll just set up an enclosure with lots of nooks and crannies for the tarantula because I know OBTs need to burrow and hide to feel comfortable.


Nope. Orange Bobs like it bone dry and succulents need weekly water.


----------



## NepenthesFriend (Jun 4, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> Nope. Orange Bobs like it bone dry and succulents need weekly water.


Yeah I was worried about that, looks like live plants is a no go for OBT enclosure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChaosSphere (Jun 4, 2019)

I suppose you could use a rose of jericho, but the OBT would likely web it up anyway - but that is one plant that cam survive being bone dry for YEARS

But I suppose it would make more sence in a GBB enclousure as they need seasonal humidity if you want to breed them.


----------



## NepenthesFriend (Jun 4, 2019)

ChaosSphere said:


> I suppose you could use a rose of jericho, but the OBT would likely web it up anyway - but that is one plant that cam survive being bone dry for YEARS
> 
> But I suppose it would make more sence in a GBB enclousure as they need seasonal humidity if you want to breed them.


I probably wouldn't go for that because it would just be like a weird little tumbleweed 99% of the time. I'll probably pick up a fake plant made of silk or plastic. Something that will hang down and provide some cover as well as several peices of driftwood or cork.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChaosSphere (Jun 4, 2019)

I remember reading about a dude who made his dessert and savannah terrariums with a "closed" fake bottom, with pipes or pots on top of it and closed off around the pots and pipes. This allowed him to keep plants in an otherwise dry terrarium, without his weekly watering resulting in too much humidity.
This works especially well with dedicated dessert plants with deep roots, as he could leave water in the sealed fake bottom which the plants could still reach.

I cannot find the article, but it is possible even if it is perhaps a hazzle to make.


----------

